# DIY Led strip lighting?



## Crazy_Walrus (11 Aug 2019)

Is there a way to use LED strip kits you can pick up on amazon for a DIY planted tank light?

My tank is currently running CO2 and an interpet tri spec LED light.

I have advanced plants in this tank and want to make sure they get the light they need (i daily dose ferts made for high tech systems)

Buying a unit like a twinstar is a bit out of my budget.

any help would be great!


----------



## Zeus. (11 Aug 2019)

Well you can use any light as plants arent fussy about the spectrum, if your happy with the spectrum yourself its a winner. Just need to consider the running voltage, I would stay well away from 240v and also depends if its hooded or not. Low voltage and hanging above the water, dimable is handy too not all LED chips are!, water proof is better OFC but if your handy you can water proof the electrics yourself in the fitting it just needs a coat of a suitable varnish.


----------



## Crazy_Walrus (11 Aug 2019)

Zeus. said:


> Well you can use any light as plants arent fussy about the spectrum, if your happy with the spectrum yourself its a winner. Just need to consider the running voltage, I would stay well away from 240v and also depends if its hooded or not. Low voltage and hanging above the water, dimable is handy too not all LED chips are!, water proof is better OFC but if your handy you can water proof the electrics yourself in the fitting it just needs a coat of a suitable varnish.



I have a rimless tank, 140L 50 CM deep, I want to try and highlight the reds in my tank more but still have good greens. I have plants like pogostemon stellata that go pink towards the top and i want that to happen more. What do i need to aim for? just more red LEDs?


----------



## Zeus. (11 Aug 2019)

Red LEDs will help OFC but you also need to get the greens as well, getting the spectrum right is tricky, thats one of the reasons ADA can charge as much as they do for their RGB solar (colour output is stunning IMO)


----------

